# My first road bike



## Yangpei (Sep 21, 2004)

After only riding mountain bikes for the past 12 years, I finally picked up a used Orbea. I've been on two rides thus far, but am enjoying it so far. I plan on primarily riding on the road to augment my off-road training. Here's a pic of my first bike.


----------



## quickKarl (Dec 25, 2004)

*bike*

sweet bike, won't be long and you'll be hooked on road riding.
have fun,
karl


----------



## Lt. (Jun 2, 2005)

I am/was... an avid mountain biker and picked-up an Orbea myself. I'm now more on the road than on dirt these days.


----------



## ampastoral (Oct 3, 2005)

nicely done. the blue tires add the perfect accent. now ride 'em til they shred


----------



## Jimbud (Jan 15, 2006)

Great looking bike!!!, Have fun riding. I wish it wasn't 20 degrees here.


----------



## cmatcan (Oct 6, 2005)

wow, you really started out with a bang!!! awesome bike, and i wish you many happy miles on it.


----------

